# SS Badger 2013 Sailing Schedule



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 18, 2013)

This year marks the 60th anniversary of the the SS Badger. I'm not sure what the status of the fly ash 'issue' is, but she is sailing again this year with some discounts being offered to mark 60 years.

Here is a link to their website.

And here is the schedule:



> *2013 Sailing Schedule!*
> 
> *2013 Spring Schedule *
> 
> ...


----------

